# unofficial confirmation of current sale end date



## markmarz (Feb 3, 2002)

Just on the phone with Tivo Sales (1-877-289-8486) and had a confirmation of sale end date = Sept 21, 2015. He said sometimes sales are extended past these dates but rarely shortened.

For what it's worth.

He also disavowed all knowledge of any new TiVo box coming but what else could he say?

BTW I asked if he could sweeten the already sweet deal with a free slide remote. He had to put me on hold to consult with his superiors, who told him no way no how. For what it's worth.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

The csr I talked to on Friday also confirmed the same date, 9/21/2015.

Maybe the Bolt comes out 31 days later so they can avoid any Roamio Firesale regret returns?


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I wonder how much the Roamio Basic will go down in value once the Bolt series is released? Do you think I might be able to sell mine for $200.00 each once the new series is released? I bought 2 of them and got a 3 year extended warranty and PLS for each one and TiVo gave me a free Slide Pro remote. I decided not to wait any longer because I'll be saving $82.00 per month on my Verizon FiOS bill by going with TiVo and 2 cables cards for $10.00, instead of paying $92.00 per month for a 7 room Quantum TV Premium setup. I was thinking of waiting, but this fire sale is a pretty amazing deal, so I decided to bite. Another reason why I decided to go with this deal is because I really wanted a unit that could do cable or OTA, in case I decided to cut the cord. I don't know if this will be possible on the Bolt series, so I decided to go with what I bought. I paid $1,440.30 after taxes for 2 Roamio Basic units with PLS and 3 year extended warranties, 6 Mini V2 units, and 2 Slide Pro remotes. With the savings of $82.00 per month, these should pay for themselves in less than 18 months.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> The csr I talked to on Friday also confirmed the same date, 9/21/2015.
> 
> Maybe the Bolt comes out 31 days later so they can avoid any Roamio Firesale regret returns?


I doubt they would release a new unit so far into the TV season. Historically TiVo has always released new units either in March, near Blue Moon, or in Aug/Sept before the new TV season starts.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

TazExprez said:


> I wonder how much the Roamio Basic will go down in value once the Bolt series is released? Do you think I might be able to sell mine for $200.00 each once the new series is released?


You'll get well over $200 per TiVo. Basic's with Lifetime are currently going for as much as $525* on eBay. I'd imagine you'll be able to sell each for $400-450 right after the Bolt is released.

*eBay says the median price is $449.xx right now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> The csr I talked to on Friday also confirmed the same date, 9/21/2015. Maybe the Bolt comes out 31 days later so they can avoid any Roamio Firesale regret returns?





Dan203 said:


> I doubt they would release a new unit so far into the TV season. Historically TiVo has always released new units either in March, near Blue Moon, or in Aug/Sept before the new TV season starts.


I agree Dan. The new CSR I just talked to just confirmed the 9/21 date again though. So multiple CSR sources are saying this. It must be being pushed and stressed in the offices there.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

mrizzo80 said:


> You'll get well over $200 per TiVo. Basic's with Lifetime are currently going for as much as $525* on eBay. I'd imagine you'll be able to sell each for $400-450 right after the Bolt is released.
> 
> *eBay says the median price is $449.xx right now.


On 8/17 I sold a Renewed Tivo Roamio Basic w/Lifetime on ebay for $399.99..... Since then only 2 have sold ($435 & $448 Inc shipping) so they are slowing down.
I listed mine as soon as I received it and it sold in 2 hours. I priced mine correctly at the time.... But I have a feeling that $400 is the going price point for a short time.... and will continue to slide.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

So much for until supplies last. Perhaps they plan to end on that date if they don't sell out sooner. That's risky to give a date when it could end earlier. I pressed a couple time during the summer sale for a date and couldn't get one. Let's see what dates they give in a week - still 9/21 or another 30 days out that the sales manager decides on a Friday.



Dan203 said:


> I doubt they would release a new unit so far into the TV season. Historically TiVo has always released new units either in March, near Blue Moon, or in Aug/Sept before the new TV season starts.


Good point. Someone posted in another thread (Bolt?) that TiVo continued to sell discounted Premieres after the Roamio was available. So this end date doesn't mean a new product is delayed until late September. Maybe we will see something this week.



TazExprez said:


> I wonder how much the Roamio Basic will go down in value once the Bolt series is released? Do you think I might be able to sell mine for $200.00 each once the new series is released? I bought 2 of them and got a 3 year extended warranty and PLS for each one and TiVo gave me a free Slide Pro remote. I decided not to wait any longer because I'll be saving $82.00 per month on my Verizon FiOS bill by going with TiVo and 2 cables cards for $10.00, instead of paying $92.00 per month for a 7 room Quantum TV Premium setup. I was thinking of waiting, but this fire sale is a pretty amazing deal, so I decided to bite. Another reason why I decided to go with this deal is because I really wanted a unit that could do cable or OTA, in case I decided to cut the cord. I don't know if this will be possible on the Bolt series, so I decided to go with what I bought. I paid $1,440.30 after taxes for 2 Roamio Basic units with PLS and 3 year extended warranties, 6 Mini V2 units, and 2 Slide Pro remotes. With the savings of $82.00 per month, these should pay for themselves in less than 18 months.


You're right to expect a dip when the new product is released but you should be able to get at least what you paid for a while considering how low the price was. PLS is what adds the resale value. While there is plenty of speculation on what the Bolt will be, it will sell for full retail with no discounted lifetime. So there will still be folks looking to buy used to save $$$. And then the previous super sale $300 price won't matter since the sale will be over and buyers would have to pay more for lifetime.

I realize you are saving a lot each month, but spending more on a new Bolt is still spending more money that you could use on other things. Just saying that the Bolt still has to be worth it. Even if the Bolt is a big improvement I'll probably wait until they have a fire sale for those in a few years. Someone else can work out the bugs.



skypros said:


> On 8/17 I sold a Renewed Tivo Roamio Basic w/Lifetime on ebay for $399.99..... Since then only 2 have sold ($435 & $448 Inc shipping) so they are slowing down.
> I listed mine as soon as I received it and it sold in 2 hours. I priced mine correctly at the time.... But I have a feeling that $400 is the going price point for a short time.... and will continue to slide.


It's amazing to me that people are paying more on ebay than they can purchase it for directly from tivo. That said, prices could be sliding due to the super sale. Once that is over the used market could stabilize or rebound a little.


----------



## markmarz (Feb 3, 2002)

thefisch said:


> I realize you are saving a lot each month, but spending more on a new Bolt is still spending more money that you could use on other things. Just saying that the Bolt still has to be worth it. Even if the Bolt is a big improvement I'll probably wait until they have a fire sale for those in a few years. Someone else can work out the bugs.


Excellent points!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> I agree Dan. The new CSR I just talked to just confirmed the 9/21 date again though. So multiple CSR sources are saying this. It must be being pushed and stressed in the offices there.


I believe the date, I just don't think it correlates to the release of the Bolt. I don't think they'd try to time it so the sale ended 30 days before the release of the bolt. I'm guessing the price difference, and mostly lackluster feature differences*, will prevent mass returns of the Roamio's being sold through this sale.

* I don't actually know what the feature differences are, but I'd be shocked if it was anything more then MoCa and Stream being added to the lower end units. Maybe better wifi.


----------

